# Mas potencia con transistores en paralelo ?



## tron (Jul 25, 2010)

Saludos ! Puedo utilizar 2 o mas transistores NPN en paralelo para sumar la capacidad de corriente que pueden soportar ?

Necesito encender unas lamparas de 12 V y el NPN que quiero usar dice soportar hasta 30 A pero yo necesito algo así como 40 A , sirven 2 en paralelo ? O me recomiendan otro transistor? No se como funcionan los MOSFETs

Gracias !


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 25, 2010)

Si publicas como es el esquema que estas empleando, tal ves se te pueda dar una orientación.


----------



## tron (Jul 25, 2010)

Es muy sencillo : teniendo la base del NPN al microcontrolador, el colector a la lampara y la lampara a 12 V , el emisor a tierra , ésto se repite para cada NPN, entonces tendría 2 o 3 bases juntas, e igualmente los colectores y emisores juntos respectivamente.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 25, 2010)

No es tan sencillo, excitar varios transistores consume mas corriente de tu micro, posiblemente mas de lo que tu micro pueda entregar.
Así que hay que hacer cálculos en base a la ganancia de los transistores para verificarlo.


----------



## tron (Jul 25, 2010)

Como solamente necesito encender o apagar las lamparas pensaba usar Darlingtons, para que la ganancia sea muy alta y siempre se saturen, la variación de brillo la voy a hacer con PWM.

En cuanto a la corriente de las bases se puede solucionar usando otro transistor pequeño dedicado únicamente a saturar las bases.


----------



## armentatron (Jul 25, 2010)

Bueno, a lo que preguntas, si, usando dos transistores en paralelo haces que la corriente se divida en ambos, por lo tanto la potencia se divide entre los dos transistores , pero hay que tener en cuenta que vas a necesitar el doble de corriente para excitar a los transistores, esto es que si, suponiendo con 100 mA excitabas la base del un transistor, con dos en paralelo necesitaras 200 mA.


----------



## tron (Jul 25, 2010)

Gracias @armentatron , estoy al tanto de la corriente en las bases , ahora me pregunto, al usar PWM la sincronía del arreglo de transistores en paralelo será buena? Es decir: si uno satura unos cuantos microseg antes que los otros, se puede lastimar ?

Y no será mas facil utilizar algún otro transistor mas grande? Alguna recomendación ?


Pregunta penosa: cómo se cuanta corriente requiero en la base para un Darlington ?
Es la corriente del colector entre la ganancia ?

Gracias.


----------



## Scooter (Jul 27, 2010)

Los darlington por construcción no se pueden saturar nunca.
La beta de un darlington es el producto de las betas.

La ganancia beta=Ic/Ib así que despeja lo que te interese

Puedes buscar configuraciones de varios transistores que si saturen.
Pero para corrientes importantes yo buscaría un IGBT o algo así, los transistores de potencia tienen la beta muy baja y necesitarías muchísima corriente para controlarlos.
Por otro lado yo optoacoplaría las salidas par proteger el circuito de control.

¿Que inconveniente tienes en hacerlo en AC usando triacs y control de fase? ¿Es el circuito de un vehículo o algo así?


----------



## tron (Jul 30, 2010)

Es para luminarias solares a 12 V, tengo una bateria y arreglos de  lamparas o incluso tal vez un inversor para aparatos pequeños de AC (max  200 o 300 W).

Para 200 W a 12V necesito casi 17 A , si la beta de un Darlington como el *MJ11016G *es de aproximadamente 1000, entonces la corriente de base requerida es de 17 A / 1000 = 17 mA , cierto?

No entendí porqué un Darlington nunca se satura, pero si a la base de éste le pongo 5 V con una resistencia de 300 Ohms me da 5/300 = 16.6 mA en la base y listo , si le pongo 220 Ohm pues tengo un margen extra, no ?

Que opinan ? Que me falta ?


----------



## rodri_go100 (Ago 11, 2010)

Utiliza Mosfet, te ocuparan menos espacio, y estan diseñados para usarse como "interruptores" que es lo que tu quieres al usar PWM.
Te dejo dos esquemas, uno usando mosfet canal N (el mas sencillo) y usando mosfet canal P (con este ultimo tendras las cargas a masa).


----------



## juliocesar71 (May 9, 2022)

Buen día , conecté 2 transistores en paralelo de referencia PNP TIP 36C, sucede que uno calienta demasiado mientras el otro permanece frío.
El consumo de la carga es de 2 Amperes, se conectó al emisor de cada transistor resistencias de .47 Ohms a 5 Watts.

Gracias por su atención.


----------



## Scooter (May 9, 2022)

juliocesar71 dijo:


> Buen día , conecté 2 transistores en paralelo de referencia PNP TIP 36C, sucede que uno calienta demasiado mientras el otro permanece frío.
> El consumo de la carga es de 2 Amperes, se conectó al emisor de cada transistor resistencias de .47 Ohms a 5 Watts.
> 
> Gracias por su atención.



Te sugiero que busque un poquitín. Es un tema tratado muchas veces.

¿Que radiador usas? Para 2 A a 0,2 V son 0,4 W y eso da para poco calor.
Y/o no tienes radiador y/o no satura.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 9, 2022)

juliocesar71 dijo:


> Buen día , conecté 2 transistores en paralelo de referencia PNP TIP 36C, sucede que uno calienta demasiado mientras el otro permanece frío.
> El consumo de la carga es de 2 Amperes, se conectó al emisor de cada transistor resistencias de .47 Ohms a 5 Watts.
> 
> Gracias por su atención.



Hola caro Don Juliocesar71 , es muy probable que lo transistor frio si quede malo o dañado.
Un meo de saper eso es medir la quieda de tensión en los resistores de apareamento de curriente de Emisor.
Las tensiones deben sener muy proximas , si NO algo va malo en algun de los dos transistores.
!Suerte!


----------



## juliocesar71 (May 9, 2022)

Scooter dijo:


> Te sugiero que busque un poquitín. Es un tema tratado muchas veces.
> 
> ¿Que radiador usas? Para 2A a 0,2V son 0,4W y eso da para poco calor.
> Y/o no tienes radiador y/o no satura.


Se usa un buen radiador


----------



## Scooter (May 9, 2022)

Entonces no satura.

Define "buen", la resistencia térmica es mejor dato que "buen".

La temperatura que alcanza es mejor dato que "se calienta demasiado".


----------



## unmonje (May 9, 2022)

juliocesar71 dijo:


> Buen dia
> 
> Conecte 2 transistores en paralelo de referencia PNP TIP 36C, sucede que uno calienta demasiado mientras el otro permanece frio.
> El consumo de la carga es de 2 amperios, se conecto al emisor de cada transistor resistencias de .47 omh a 5 watts.
> ...


Otra vez la burra al trigo....  los transistores de igual denominación son muy semejantes, pero difícilmente iguales, basta que uno de ellos se polarice 0,1 voltios antes que el otro, en paralelo para que el segundo no funcione o lo haga muy deficientemente.
Tienes que aparear los primero, antes de ponerlos en paralelo, con medidores de curvas de base, de ganancia BETA o empíricamente, pero mejor con instrumentos.
La segunda posibilidad es que  el que está frío, esté FRIO de muerto.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 9, 2022)

unmonje dijo:


> Otra vez la burra al trigo....  los transistores de igual denominación son mu semejantes pero dificilmente iguales, basta que uno de ellos se polarice 0,1 voltios antes que el otro en paralelo para que el segundo no funcione.
> Tienes que aparearlos primero antes de ponerlos en paralelo, con medidores de curvas de base de ganancia BETA.


Peero lo resistor de Emisor garante ese apareamento , fue por eso que recomende medir las quiedas de tensión en cada uno .
Si son muy distintas seguramente lo transistor "frio" si queda dañado.
!Saludos!


----------

